# 24:Redemption



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

On Sunday,Nov. 23,2008,Jack is back with a 2 hour event that will air on the FOX Network.
Perhaps the extended break for the series will give it a "breath of fresh air",so to say.  
The seventh season for the series is still on tap for Jan. 2009.
Actual date and time for the series premiere is yet TBD.
More info and a trailer for the upcoming event at the following link.

http://www.fox.com/24/trailer/


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I can't wait!!! I know a lot of people don't like this show as much as they did but it is still my favorite show.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;1830284 said:


> I can't wait!!! I know a lot of people don't like this show as much as they did but it is still my favorite show.


Agreed.I'm looking forward to it too.
By the way,it appears that we are the only two folks on here looking forward to it at this time. :sure:


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

Count me in! This is my favorite show and I really missed not seeing it last season. It was getting long in the tooth but hopefully the writers have come up with something good.


----------



## jimbo713 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll watch it. Jack Bauer is back!


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1830284 said:


> I can't wait!!! I know a lot of people don't like this show as much as they did but it is still my favorite show.


Heck no Michael, this is tops in our house too. My wife and I absolutely love 24. It is the ONLY and I mean ONLY show that we watch live. Everything else is watched after being recorded. Been that way since hour one of season one.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

While Jack is one bad dude, how many _really_ bad days can this guy handle?

Also, if I were Jack, I'd want some immunity & do whatever I want card (like the guys in Armaggedon got) before I did a darn thing.

If I'm asked to save the good ole USA !pride and the world for the umpteeth time, I want to be able to do whatever I want when I want.

If I want to park in a fire lane, fine.
If I feel like shooting the fool that has 50 items in the 10 items or less express line AND is writing a check at the store, fine.
If I want to tear the tag off all the matresses in a store, fine.
etc.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

RobertE said:


> While Jack is one bad dude, how many _really_ bad days can this guy handle?
> 
> Also, if I were Jack, I'd want some immunity & do whatever I want card (like the guys in Armaggedon got) before I did a darn thing.
> 
> ...


Jack gets no respect. I guess you have to be 007 before you get those perks.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> On Sunday,Nov. 23,2008,Jack is back with a 2 hour event that will air on the FOX Network.
> Perhaps the extended break for the series will give it a "breath of fresh air",so to say.
> The seventh season for the series is still on tap for Jan. 2009.
> Actual date and time for the series premiere is yet TBD.
> ...


The first 11 episodes (maybe even 12 or 13) where shot last year before the writers strike.... SO the story line was set in motion in July 2007 and starte shooting episodes in August of 2007... should be interesting to see if we notice anything between the shows shot this year and last... also, i wonder if nov eps are the first two of the new season, or just a 2 hour story arc to connect the last aired season with the upcoming one...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> The first 11 episodes (maybe even 12 or 13) where shot last year before the writers strike.... SO the story line was set in motion in July 2007 and starte shooting episodes in August of 2007... should be interesting to see if we notice anything between the shows shot this year and last... also, i wonder if nov eps are the first two of the new season, or just a 2 hour story arc to connect the last aired season with the upcoming one...


Dont forget that Sutherland was in jail part of that time to.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> The first 11 episodes (maybe even 12 or 13) where shot last year before the writers strike.... SO the story line was set in motion in July 2007 and starte shooting episodes in August of 2007... should be interesting to see if we notice anything between the shows shot this year and last... also, i wonder if nov eps are the first two of the new season, or just a 2 hour story arc to connect the last aired season with the upcoming one...


Redemption is a 2 hour story arc to catch us up to season 7.


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

I was thinking that they scrapped the shows that were produced and decided to go in a different direction with the storyline. Maybe I am just dreaming that!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

rustynails said:


> I was thinking that they scrapped the shows that were produced and decided to go in a different direction with the storyline. Maybe I am just dreaming that!


Ah, no chance of that... Would you waste 50% of a seasons episodes? I wouldn't.... They where talking before last season that they had done some creative revamping to freshin up the show....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*AdAge, TVWeek: "24" Movie Ads Commanding Top Dollar*


> '24' Prequel Spots Scoring High Prices
> 
> Fox's "24" has scored this season's highest price for a 30-second spot for a two-hour special, Advertising Age reports. The drama's November "prequel" to its regular season start in January is fetching paydays of about $500,000 to $600,000 per 30-second spot. This is considered quite the gamble, AdAge says, because the show hasn't been on the air since the spring of 2007 and that season was not considered among its best by critics and fans.


http://www.tvweek.com/blogs/tvbizwire/#045292


----------



## baldrick5 (Apr 1, 2008)

can't wait! i wish it would air sooner, though!

there is no where to go but up for this upcoming season; last season was at ROCK BOTTOM; especially after the BEST SEASON EVER, Season 5


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

They have had plenty of time to get it right. I do love this show! I really like Jack as a character and the format of the show. I'm not a big Kiefer Sutherland fan though. That might sound strange but his character just works with this show. I don't think that anyone else would have been right for this part. I know people that aren't a Keifer fan and thus won't watch the show.


----------



## the_e_male (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the show, and am cautiously optimistic about Redemption. Cautious, because I was let down by the most recent season. The writing seemed very sloppy, and the storyline just didn't do it for me like previous seasons have.


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

I, too, am looking forward to 24. I only wish D* would add my market to it's "locals in HD" list.....must be nice to see that show in HD.


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

JimAtTheRez said:


> I, too, am looking forward to 24. I only wish D* would add my market to it's "locals in HD" list.....must be nice to see that show in HD.


I got my HDTV last December and was really wanting to watch 24 on it. I think that just about everyone thinks that the last years shows were sub par and maybe since the strike it will be better. I missed season one so I can just compare the most recent season to the others and it was not as good.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I figured it was time to give this a bump.
The 2 hour movie is coming up this Sun. night.


----------



## barkster99 (Jun 5, 2008)

Remember... Guns don't kill terrorists. Jack Bauer kills terrorists.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I hope this season is better than last. I ended up pulling the plug last season 5 or 6 episodes in. I'll give this one a try, but it's on a short leash.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

braven said:


> I hope this season is better than last. I ended up pulling the plug last season 5 or 6 episodes in. I'll give this one a try, but it's on a short leash.


 .. You can give this one a minuscule leash .. It's only 2 hours long. The real season starts in January.

I've always found there to be some good episodes of 24, but each season has had some stinker episodes, too. That's what FF is for, right?  Makes it worthwhile to NOT watch live.

In any event, I expect this season to be better for one simple reason .. We skipped a year .. had our hiatus .. and we all want to get hooked again .. not to mention the fact that much of the new stuff isn't all that great. We need something to watch.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Can't wait to watch this on sunday. Going to be great to get a fix for my Jack withdrawal


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

I can't wait!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I love the show but think they ought to re-think trying to get 24 hours in a season. Working within that constraint may be why the season goes off into tangents that make you wonder why you're hooked. Then, all of the sudden, it gets good again..

Looking forward to 11/23/08


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's another twist for fans of the series.
According to the following link,the TV ratings and eventual DVD sales of 24:Redemption will be the determining factors in regards to whether or not the long-rumored film version of 24 will make it to theaters.

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/1/20081120/ten-sutherland-tests-24-film-with-new-tv-c60bd6d.html


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The 2 hour show looked pretty good to me.  
And FOX finally released some details for the Season 7 premiere.
The 7th season will premiere over 2 nights,4 hours total.
Sunday,Jan. 11 and Monday,Jan 12,2009 are the dates given by FOX.Airtimes have not been released yet.

http://www.fox.com/24/redemption/


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> The 2 hour show looked pretty good to me.
> And FOX finally released some details for the Season 7 premiere.
> The 7th season will premiere over 2 nights,4 hours total.
> Sunday,Jan. 11 and Monday,Jan 12,2009 are the dates given by FOX.Airtimes have not been released yet.
> ...


most likely it will be 8pm to 10pm.

should be a good season. saw the promos after the show. interesting to see


Spoiler



Tony Almeida


 back.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I actually thought Redemption was pretty weak. The story line wasn't very interesting or compelling. The preview of season 7 was far more interesting. It will be interesting to see how that all unfolds.

John


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

JM Anthony said:


> I actually thought Redemption was pretty weak. The story line wasn't very interesting or compelling. The preview of season 7 was far more interesting. It will be interesting to see how that all unfolds.
> 
> John


I agree with you. Too much story telling and not enough action at all. Kinda boring, but I guess it's only a warm up to season 7.

The previews for that on the other hand look really good!


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

JM Anthony said:


> I actually thought Redemption was pretty weak. The story line wasn't very interesting or compelling.
> 
> John


Same here, bore-fest


----------



## eco (Oct 25, 2008)

Worth watching?


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

24 is just too stale right now I think. This really didn't help reinvent the series at all. It just seemed to be more of the same except CTU wasn't involved.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

eco said:


> Worth watching?


I generally would say yes to the series, but not this 2 hour show.


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

The series is my favorite show. It has suffered in the past few seasons. The 2 hour movie was not great but it did wet my appetite for the upcoming season!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, who saw the blooper that occurred exactly 1:30 (one hour and thirty mins.) into the show (if you didn't do any manual padding)? It occurred as they were walking toward the river when the white helicopter appeared over the trees and Jack and the gang ran into the woods for cover.

It made me laugh and just a little bit made the whole thing seem so inauthentic.

Did anyone catch it?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

eco said:


> Worth watching?


I think Season 7 will be worth watching, but I wouldn't waste my time with last night's 2 hour warm up.

John


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I agree. It was mildly entertaining, even with the unintended little blooper.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Hm, looks like I'm in a minority. While it did start out slow, the second hour was very cool, I thought.

I really liked the whole transition/inauguration subplot. Good timing.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The ONLY thing I liked about the show was the usual government conspiracy/secrecy thing. The whole Africa part was boring, but I'm sure it's related.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

pablo said:


> Hm, looks like I'm in a minority. While it did start out slow, the second hour was very cool, I thought.
> 
> I really liked the whole transition/inauguration subplot. Good timing.


I'm with you Pablo.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Yikes, I forgot to record it. Will have to check to see if it will be a re-run.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

finaldiet said:


> Yikes, I forgot to record it. Will have to check to see if it will be a re-run.


It's out on DVD and Blu-ray so you can rent it at most rental places if you wanted.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

bdowell said:


> It's out on DVD and Blu-ray so you can rent it at most rental places if you wanted.


The DVD release also contains the first 17 minutes of the season 7 premiere episode. 

http://www.dvdempire.com/Exec/v4_item.asp?userid=99366427202806&item_id=1419473&tab=5&back=1&anchor=1#topoftabs


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I watched this the other day and .. well, the first 30 minutes we're bad .. It improved somewhat, but .. well, if S7 is like this it might not be so good this time. I'll still check it out and they've got the first 4 hours to hook me.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Did you happen to catch the unscheduled cameos 90 minutes into the show?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Did you happen to catch the unscheduled cameos 90 minutes into the show?


Nope ..


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

If you've still got it on your DVR, go back to the point where Jack and the kids head for the forest upon seeing the helicopter come after them. Jack yells, "Take cover!" as they run into the woods, then you see the show's camera crew standing right there filming the scene.


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

here it is


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

You guys are good. It took me several attempts on youtube to see the cameraman!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Believe it or not, I saw it right away when it first aired. I rewound it a few times to be sure it was what I saw, but the first time I saw people there I was saying to myself, "Self, that's the cameramen in the scene!"


----------

